# [gst-plugins-*] BLOCKS [SOLVED]

## bouyafa

Bonjour à vous tous, j'ai un petit soucis concernant ma dernière mise à jour. 

 *Quote:*   

>   !!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled
> 
> !!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:
> 
> media-libs/gst-plugins-base:0.10
> ...

 

J'ai tenté de désinstaller toute la suite gst-* mais ça n'a rien changé. Donc là le système voudrait installer deux versions, mais je ne vois plus pour qui du coup ...

Si vous aviez quelques propositions  :Smile: )

MerciLast edited by bouyafa on Sun Sep 20, 2009 12:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Hello,

Fais voir ton emerge --info, et ton package.keywords.

gst-plugins-bad-0.10.14 est en ~arch, gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.23 est en stable.

Donc tu es en train de faire du mixage.Last edited by netfab on Sun Sep 20, 2009 9:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bouyafa

Mon emerge --info : 

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p200812
> 
> 01-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r4 i686)
> ...

 

Mon package.keywords : 

 *Quote:*   

>  # grep gst /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> media-libs/gst-plugins-bad ~x86
> 
> media-libs/gst-plugins-good ~x86
> ...

 

----------

## bouyafa

Bien,

j'ai fini par rajouter ceci à mon package.keywords : 

 *Quote:*   

> media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo ~x86
> 
> media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis ~x86
> 
> media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango  ~x86
> ...

 

Depuis je peux lancer ma mise à jour. Elle est pas faite mais le soucis de Blocks a disparu.

Merci !  :Smile: 

----------

